# Decoder installation in LGB loco



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Where do I find a detailed video or instructions for installing a decoder, sound and speakers in a LGB starter set 72441. I live in the north Puget sound area of Washington state and my local train store which is about an hours drive from me no longer works on g scale. Or is there some place to send my engines out to get this done?

Thank you.

Steven


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you speaking of an LGB decoder, or some other brand? First place I would go for direction is the company which manufactured the decoder.

You might check Greg's website (he posts a lot in the electronics / digital threads, and his posts link to his site.)

Another option would be to buy a locomotive which already has a decoder, and copy that installation.

Or look for a model club in your area.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan, with Train-Li is some what of an LGB expert.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 72441 set has the American 2-4-0 engine/tender.
Tender has cutouts in the bottom for speaker sound.
There are several people that have info on their sites for installing lectronics/repairing locos. *[email protected]* and George Schreyer each have a lot of information. 

LGB has a sound tender for this set, and decoders by LGB could be added to both the engine and tender (read 2 separate 55021's).

At Train-Li we remove all the electronics and use a single Zimo decoder for the engine/tender and the decoder controls motor/lights/sound.

You can call train-Li an advertiser on this forum for an estimate, or do it your self by purchasing the parts.

If you want to run on analog and digital, you need the reed switch sensors and volume control added as in DCC this is done with the hand held control.

And when asking about help, info on how you power your engines and what manufacturer is very helpful to get accurate info from responders.


----------



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Right now I am still running on the original power pac that came with my starter set. I am still building my set up outside and now have all my track but I plan to get the NCE-DCC system and as far as decoders I don't know which is best to use. I have looked at Greg's site but being new to this I wasn't sure what all was involved in installing a decoder and there is a lot of information on Greg's site.

Thank you,
Steven


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

The 2-4-0 starter set locomotive is not very complicated. You can open it up and remove all the electronics and also add sound. If you look at the bottom there are a few screws that will allow you to take the motor block off and then get inside the boiler.


----------

